# Prayer's for the Salter family



## Chestnut (Mar 31, 2015)

We lost a good man March 17  Mr. Bruce Salter 
 I was lucky to see an ad in the old AJC  about a small tract of land to hunt in Washington co   , made the call and he told me that 2 maybe 3 guys were in front of my call and he through one group would take the lease .  I said thanks and I agreed with him ....
 Sunday afternoon I just had a feeling and made the call and found out the other did'nt show or did'nt take the deal ??
 told Mr. Salter  I would be there at 9 Monday ,  man what a long drive from Snellville , that was 1987 
after 28  years , I can't remember all the members and family , friends and co -worker that have hunted the land many from Fla .and N.C.   so many killing their first deer or biggest bucks . all the cooking, camping and fun time with old and new friends ...
 just a great person to lease from ...
 know he will be missed by his wife and five sons and their family's and many other like me ....
Prayer on the way 
 Chestnut


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 31, 2015)

My condolences.


----------



## speedcop (Apr 3, 2015)

leaves a hole in ya don't it. Sorry for the loss


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 13, 2015)

It's always sad to lose a good person.  Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Apr 13, 2015)

condolences extended.


----------

